

Apple Shipped 1.3M Apple TVs In Q3 2012, Still Calls It A Hobby - irunbackwards
http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/24/apple-shiped-1-3m-apple-tvs-in-q3-2012-still-calls-it-a-hobby/

======
logn
thus lowering expectations. besides we know their real goal is an actual TV
appliance.

